

The Implicit Social Graph - Whats its value? - DanielRibeiro
http://cheolhominale.posterous.com/the-implicit-social-graph-whats-its-value

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2366172>

